# Microbiological Data Program, Crucial E. Coli Screening For Produce, Axed By Congress



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Um, does this mean no produce will be tested if approved by the Senate?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/05/microbiological-data-program-e-coli-screening_n_890165.html?view=print


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

This is how the vote went down.

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/vote.xpd?vote=h2011-459


----------

